
Apple, Google, and Microsoft Working on Covid Exposure Notification System - outside1234
https://www.aphlblog.org/bringing-covid-19-exposure-notification-to-the-public-health-community/
======
skygazer
Well, that's promising. The US has had such a disappointing response in nearly
all respects.

